# Fishing in Urbanna VA?



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm going camping with my girlfriend's family. I've never been to Urbanna. All I know about the area is that it's around 13 nautical miles from the bay, and the town is 300 years old. I want to check out the town, and find a place to catch a few fish. We're leaving this Thursday and coming back Sunday. Any suggestions?


----------



## jp20191 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have my boat at a marina there. Just look around for a good spot to fish from, as there isnt many places with public piers and such as it is a little town. Find a place and drop a line. Use a fishfinder rig with squid and you will pull in croaker all day long.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## VaFHB (Jul 5, 2014)

Not sure if you're still there but if you are - private message me. I grew up there and can put you on some pups and specks.


----------



## Dmwood (Aug 31, 2021)

VaFHB said:


> Not sure if you're still there but if you are - private message me. I grew up there and can put you on some pups and specks.


----------



## Dmwood (Aug 31, 2021)

Hey I’m a middlesex resident for 21 years and just started fishing where un urbanna?


----------

